
Blockstack raises $4mm to build decentralized internet - larrysalibra
https://blockstack.org/blog/funding-the-new-decentralized-internet
======
mbrock
The repeated mentions of "building a new internet" makes me suspect some
delusions of grandeur. Do I need to replace my fiber connection? Why does the
new internet involve "JavaScript single page apps"?

------
trims
How is this different than tor?

